# Dreaming of happiness



## WayneG (Dec 29, 2017)

Hi Everyone.
After being unhappy with life for a while, my dream is to buy a motorhome and live in it full time.
Seems fantastical at the moment, but hoping to make it a reality in a few months, so I'm hoping to pick up a lot of info and advice from this forum.
Cheers.


----------



## Silver sprinter (Dec 30, 2017)

Hi welcome and enjoy :welcome::camper::wave: sounds great, hope you can make it come true,  loads of advice    look and ask anything


----------



## barryd (Dec 30, 2017)

Plenty of full timers on here but do your homework and ask questions as there is a lot to know and it's not as cheap as you might think.


----------



## Makzine (Dec 30, 2017)

Hello and :welcome:


----------



## The laird (Dec 30, 2017)

Hi welcome and enjoy


----------



## Old Git (Dec 30, 2017)

Hello enjoy :welcome::wave::wave:


----------



## yorkslass (Dec 30, 2017)

Hi,:welcome::wave::wave:


----------



## jeanette (Dec 30, 2017)

Hi and:welcome::camper:


----------



## Clunegapyears (Dec 31, 2017)

*Welcome and planning*

Welcome to this most knowledgeable site.  Lots of info if you search through. 

We went full time 2.5 years ago, but this was after 6 months of planning and finishing work.  Do use lists.  I had categories such as finance, insurance, vehicles, house letting, or I would have made a mess of it ... having no memory skills!  Good luck.


----------



## phillybarbour (Dec 31, 2017)

Hi and welcome good luck with the search.


----------



## Trish1997 (Dec 31, 2017)

Welcome. I've been fultiming for 9 years.cant see myself back in a house now until.ill.health takes me.


----------



## WayneG (Jan 2, 2018)

barryd said:


> Plenty of full timers on here but do your homework and ask questions as there is a lot to know and it's not as cheap as you might think.



Yes I'm beginning to realise this.
I'm currently thinking I need about £700 a month for this lifestyle.


----------



## EL Sid (Jan 3, 2018)

Welcome. You cannot beat the motorhome traveling life. This group are a very helpful lot and you will enjoy yhteir advice and company.  Hope to see you on the road soon.


----------



## jeanette (Jan 4, 2018)

Hi and:welcome::camper:


----------

